# Thrush and IVF



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi,

Not sure if anyone can help. I've had thrush since October and it still hasn't gone even though it's been treated by the doctor on more than one occasion. I'm now halfway through my down reg. injections and I'm wondering what happens if the thrush doesn't go before egg collection. Does anyone know if this will stop me from carrying on with ec? Is it likely to kill any eggs/embryos?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Thrush wouldn't kill or harm the embryo's, it will just obviously be uncomfortable for you.  A lot of women get thrush during treatment due to your hormones and some of the drugs.

I would perhaps try and look at natural ways of getting rid of it, as I know that you cannot use internal creams or pessary's once you have ET.

Sorry I cannot be of anymore help.

Stacey


----------



## bluesbird (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Blackpumpkin, thursh is a pain in the xxx isnt it! i get it every now and again and i got it about a week before EC last time, i took canasten as usual and thought it had cleared up but after EC they said oh btw you have thrush and gave me a prescription for another canasten, so no harm done, dont worry. If its not cleared up i have used natural yoghurt before you need to get some plain 'live' natural yogurt ie one with biocultures and dab some on your ahem you know what before you go to bed, like you would cream and DONT wear knickers, keep doing it til hopefully it goes (it is a bit messy but these things are never nice!).Also the obvious do not wear tights/tight trousers/try unperfumed soap for washing./no bubble bath,

I hope thsi helps you really shouldnt have it for that long, if it still doesnt go talk to your dr or the cons at the hospital you are having tx. good luck xx


----------



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies. This is my first IVF and I'm terribly nervous. The doctor said I MUST get it treated but I've been trying to treat it!!!!! I will try all the natural ways too and hopefully it will go or at least ease a little. Thanks again, I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## bluesbird (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah you are welcome Pumpkin! your dr telling you you MUST get it treated isnt very helpful err your the dr so bloody treat it!! Good luck I hope it goes away soon nasty blighter xx


----------



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks and good luck with your next cycle!
x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello, have you tried to cut down on yeast and sugar? I would stay away as much as poss from bread (because of the yeast) and sugar in any form, in tees, coffees, sweets, drinks, sauces, anything. It will make your yeast grow in your body (sugar feeds the yeast) and make the thrush harder to get rid of. Doing this will kill the yeast itself as nothing to *feed* on in your body. Doing this might casue headaches as your body might be used to sugar, but it wont harm you or interfere with your tx.

xxx


----------



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and I'm working on it!!!!!!!!!!

Hope your EC went well, I saw that it was booked for today.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

blackpumpkin - no worries, might just be that you have a little to much yeast in your body that makes it harder to get rid of thrush infection. So always good to help stop feeding it  

Thank hun, heading to clinic at 12 for EC  
xxx


----------



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks Jelly!

Hope you're EC went well. I'm dreading mine already and I haven't started stims yet.


----------



## blackpumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

Meant 'your' not 'you're' - that's a terrible typo!


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks hun, ec went well, got 13 eggs, 7 fertilised. Going in for et tomorrow  
xxxx


----------

